# Multi-gen VS F1 Cockapoos



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

Is there any big difference in behaviour or physical traits between multi-gen and f1 cockapoos?

I have read somewhere (possibly Dogs 101), that some 2nd/later generation cross breeds don't retain their f1 traits. Some are no longer hypo-allergenic. I believe that's not the case with cockapoos.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am by no means sure as I have no experience in the breeding side of cockapoos but I think the further along the generations you go there is more chance of a throw back in a litter which can be either more cocker or more poodle. It all becomes abit complicated to be honest (well for me)
Cockapoo does cover quite a wide type of dog as in F1,2,3 etc and then whether an F1 is put back to a poodle, whick make for a more poodley cockapoo the list is a long one and I for one can quite easily tie myself up in knots about it!!!!
They are all cockapoos but some can favour each side of there genetic make up. The only one I am completely sure of is the F1 cross, I know what you get with that
I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong as I said I am just going by my experience, which is limited.
xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think Karen is right, there is more chance of a throw back in an F2,3 litter etc, also the breeder we got Izzie off told us that if he ever decided to breed F2s then he thought he would have to breed with American cockapoos as they keep longer curlier coats apparently and the English coat isn't as curly which may mean that further own the line they may not look as poodley, but that's just what we were told, others may think/know differently x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

hello i do 1 2 and 3 generation and so far all have been non moulting in fact i would go as far as to say the coats have got better cant wait to do f4 janice


----------

